# Some snaps of my beasts.



## ~Stella~ (Oct 23, 2007)

They are 2 and 3.

ETA:  You can't delete posts on this forum?  Hmmm...  Nothing to see here, move along, move along.  


These were from yesterday in sub-optimal evening lighting.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 23, 2007)

I need to pay more attention to....words..
I thought the title sa.....nvm.

I dont care much for the 4th, but 1,2,3 are nicely composed, clean tidy, really well shot, fab expression in 1.
Great looking beasts btw


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 23, 2007)

> fab expression in 1



_I know_ - he was cracking me up with his sad clown look.  I didn't think they were bad for quickie shots, which is why they were in the snaps section.  

I _could _add some boobs if it would get more comments though.  Hmmm......


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW, my parents are from in/around Yorkshire.


----------



## Battou (Oct 24, 2007)

~Stella~ said:


> They are 2 and 3.
> 
> ETA:  You can't delete posts on this forum?  Hmmm...  Nothing to see here, move along, move along.
> 
> ...



On another VB forum I frequent regular users cannot delete thread starter posts how ever one can delete a regular post. I assume this is the same here.


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Where are the pictures!?!?!?

I want to see the pics!!

Where are they!?!?!?

I must have piiiiiiics..........


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Battou said:


> On another VB forum I frequent regular users cannot delete thread starter posts how ever one can delete a regular post. I assume this is the same here.



It depends on how they set it...now I know.  I don't like to leave pics of my kids up for long...I'm a freak like that.

Back by popular demand for a short time (I can't remember the order they were in before, though)......


----------



## fido dog (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cute......

I'm a little disapointed though. I thought they were dogs or something from the title....


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 24, 2007)

fido dog said:


> Very cute......
> 
> I'm a little disapointed though. I thought they were dogs or something from the title....



Monkeys, maybe.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 24, 2007)

This is actually what cameras are for, despite all the nonsense written and posted everywhere.
Not needing to know this little horror personally, to be engaged by the photo, is cool, eye contact wins hands down.
The cloudy crap weather looks fairly Yorky...


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you.  He's the good one.  

And the weather was actually Houstony, but no different than Yorky on that day.


----------



## Battou (Oct 24, 2007)

Your kids remind me of a couple children my sister used to have under her supervision when she was doing Child care.







fido dog said:


> Very cute......
> 
> I'm a little disapointed though. I thought they were dogs or something from the title....



lol I came in expecting horses.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2007)

Cute beasts.  Very nice series.

The *only* reason I would pick the last one over the second is because of the selective color of the eyes.  Please desaturate and repost.  Love the expression on his face.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 25, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Cute beasts.  Very nice series.
> 
> The *only* reason I would pick the last one over the second is because of the selective color of the eyes. Please desaturate and repost. Love the expression on his face.



Desaturate the last one? Decolor the second? Preggobrainfog has got me.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 25, 2007)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Corry (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeaaaaah, least I'm not the only one who has misread the title....everytime I see it.  


Great pics, btw!  I don't know why you took them down in the first place!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Corry for the compliment.  

I just don't like to leave pics of my kids up anywhere - I'll take these down again in the future.  I'm a wierdo like that.  On my mommy forums we've had kid's pics stolen and posted to diaper fetish sites or taken by other women who claim they are _their_ children (typically the multiples) and things like that - it's beyond me, really.


----------

